# Latest Lure



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been doing snake skin inlays on my custom rods for awhile so I thought I'd give it a try on my muskie lures. I picked up some skin at the ICRBE back in Feb and I'm just now getting around to playing with it. This is the first one. It's a maple blank, 8", 3oz and dives to around 5 feet- and it's a floater.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

That lure is waay cool!
Wonder how it would look with some transparent paint over...

Michael


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

lure looks great, and i don't think there is any room for improvement.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

wicked cool,i bet those rods look awesome too! keep up the good work


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is wicked bad. If it looks half as good to the fish as it does to fisherman, you will do very well with this.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

That is just bad azzzzz looking


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice!! I don't think I could fish it though. I would have to put it up and keep it in my collection.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll agree with everyone else. That's just too cool. You should make a rattle bait with rattlesnake skin.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding! The great ideas in this forum never stop.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> I'll agree with everyone else. That's just too cool. You should make a rattle bait with rattlesnake skin.


I have some rattlesnake skin, but nothing wide enough for lures. It'll have to go on rods. As long as the skins are belly split, rattlesnake looks pretty sweet on lures.

jeremy


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Quite remarkable!!! The bait looks exactly like the herring that saltwater stripers chow down on in the spring out here. Do you apply the skin dry or is it "wet" in some manner so that it forms to the shape of the bait easier?


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

plugman said:


> Quite remarkable!!! The bait looks exactly like the herring that saltwater stripers chow down on in the spring out here. Do you apply the skin dry or is it "wet" in some manner so that it forms to the shape of the bait easier?


Plugman,
I wet it with CP to make it easier to apply and make it stick.


Thanks for all of the compliments guys.

jeremy


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

awesome lure. I don't think i could fish it though. I'd just wanna display it.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

TerryMayberry said:


> awesome lure. I don't think i could fish it though. I'd just wanna display it.


Make no mistake, this lure WILL see water....SOON! Don't get me wrong, I've tossed around the idea of selling these as collectables, but my main thing is to build strong durable lures and rods that can be fished hard.

jeremy


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful. Very different look.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow, that looks great! Way to experiment!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a really awesome paint job. I think if I ever got that good or detailed, Id' start making them wall art. If I caught a muskie on it I would be begging him to go easy with the teeth the whole fight


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

that is one cool looking bait....nice job!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Very innovative and I bet it catches fish too. You know those muskie eat some of those black water snakes.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Gee Jeremy that looks so good, it looks more like fish skin than snake - 
If I send you over a Tiger Snake skin can you wrap that around something??
Probably would not get through customs!!!!
Can't wait to see the next one, keep us up to date on how the fish like it.
Pete


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

hazmail said:


> If I send you over a Tiger Snake skin can you wrap that around something?? Probably would not get through customs!!!!
> Pete


Pete,
If you send me some skin and a lure, I'll wrap it on for you. 

jeremy


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Finished up another one in snake skin. I really like the lighter color of this one. It's the same as the first: 8", 3oz, and it dives to about 4' with a crazy hunting action. 

























I also finished up some others that I've been working on. The shorter ones are about 5", 1.5oz, shallow divers (@1-2'). The one on the left is about 7" and 20z, it dives ???? my pond doesn't go deep enough. The big jointed one is another shallow diver, it's about 9" and 2oz.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet looking baits. Those are awesome!


----------

